#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > مشکل: مشکل پخش فیلم به صورت آهسته در برنامه After Effect

## bermuda.vbs

با سلام خدمت دوستان و همکاران محترم ؛

برنامه افترافکت نسخه CC رو نصب کردم و یکسری تمپلیت آماده متناسب با کارم خریداری کردم . وقتی فایل تمپلیت رو وارد برنامه میکنم و Play میکنم اون کیلیپ که توسط افترافکت ساخته شده به صورت آهسته پخش میشه . 
میخواستم ببینم مشکل از سیستم من هستش که قطعاتش برای این کار مناسب نیست یا اینکه تنظیم خاصی داره که باید درستش کرد ؟

*مشخصات سیستم من :*
RAM : 4GB DDR2
CPU : 5200 Intel Dual Core
VGA : 1GB  9400GT

سیستم من ضعیفه ؟

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## bermuda.vbs

دوستان نظری ندارن ؟

----------


## AMD

بسیار ضعیفه . باید اپگرید کنی . این برنامه ها نیاز به سخت افزار خوب دارند .

----------


## reza_rojin

شما ابتدا باید گزینه ram preview را انتخاب کنی که در رم سیستم شما ابتدا لود بشه بع به راحتی میتونی ریل تایم ببینیش بدون قطعی

----------

